# Quest-->bereiche Mit Lvl Versehen



## Elano (27. August 2006)

Verseht bei quests die bereiche mit lvl angaben 


wie hier http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/quest....action=overview


----------



## Brandir (29. August 2006)

Idee ist vorgemerkt!


----------

